# Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello, friends. I have just completed and published my fairly extensive review of the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm f/2.8 lens. Some of you have been asking questions about the lens as I have been posting pictures from it over the past couple of weeks. Hopefully this will answer them. Thanks for your time:

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/10/rokinon-14mm-f2-8-wide-angle-review/


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are a few of the sample pics that I have been sharing recently:




Reaching by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




By Light of the Moon by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Through the Mist by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Under the Stars by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Fault Lines by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




I Rise Before Dawn by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Autumn Invasion by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Turbulence by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## J.R. (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice review. Makes me want one as well. 

BTW, I loved Roger's (lensrentals) take on this lens as well -



> I should mention I’m a bit of a Rokinon fan. I own their 14mm because at $379 I think it’s an insane bargain for a very sharp lens. For that price, compared to $2,300 for a Canon 14mm, I’m more than willing to give up autofocus, accept some barrel distortion, and consider it disposable. If it breaks getting a new one won’t be much more expensive than the standard repair cost for a Canon 14mm and less than the repair cost of a Nikon 14-24.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Nice review. Makes me want one as well.
> 
> BTW, I loved Roger's (lensrentals) take on this lens as well -
> 
> ...



That's a pretty good point. Right before I published I went trolling and read quite a few of other reviews on the net. I was really surprised to find a mixed bag out there. I was primarily surprised to hear some people claiming that it wasn't very sharp at all. That sounded really weird to me, as some of the most reputable sources (and my own experience) told a very different story. It left me asking if either there was that much sample variation (which I haven't really heard) or, perhaps, user error?

All I know is that some people I trust (including Roger, Photozone, even DXo) and also my own experience says that this lens is fantastically sharp.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 1, 2013)

You might want to look into a LensCoat Hoodie to replace the lens cap. It's made of neoprene, so it'll fold/compress on itself in your pocket. It is a bit of a pain to put back on the lens (two hands needed), but it works better for me than the original lenhood. I have an extra small one (fits lenses with diameters of 2.75-3.25 in) that fits over my UWA lens (not the Rokinon 14mm, but the idea is the same).


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with the cine version of this lens? I understand that it does have a slightly narrower maximum aperture, but its ring is declicked which could provide dual purpose for video if the build quality and optics are comparable.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 1, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> Has anyone had experience with the cine version of this lens? I understand that it does have a slightly narrower maximum aperture, but its ring is declicked which could provide dual purpose for video if the build quality and optics are comparable.



The aperture is identical, it's just given in t-stops instead of f-stops.


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 1, 2013)

bvukich said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had experience with the cine version of this lens? I understand that it does have a slightly narrower maximum aperture, but its ring is declicked which could provide dual purpose for video if the build quality and optics are comparable.
> ...



Oh, didn't even notice that, thanks! So other than the declicked aperture ring, it looks like they're basically the same lens. I might just give the cine a go...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Right before I published I went trolling and read quite a few of other reviews on the net. I was really surprised to find a mixed bag out there. I was primarily surprised to hear some people claiming that it wasn't very sharp at all. That sounded really weird to me, as some of the most reputable sources (and my own experience) told a very different story. It left me asking if either there was that much sample variation (which I haven't really heard) or, perhaps, user error?



There was an earlier version with similar specs but different optically that apparently wasn't as sharp.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> You might want to look into a LensCoat Hoodie to replace the lens cap. It's made of neoprene, so it'll fold/compress on itself in your pocket. It is a bit of a pain to put back on the lens (two hands needed), but it works better for me than the original lenhood. I have an extra small one (fits lenses with diameters of 2.75-3.25 in) that fits over my UWA lens (not the Rokinon 14mm, but the idea is the same).



That is a good suggestion. I'll take a look at it, because I certainly don't always carry a bag into the field. I will often use either a Cotton Carrier type harness or a Black Rapid.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

Frodo said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Right before I published I went trolling and read quite a few of other reviews on the net. I was really surprised to find a mixed bag out there. I was primarily surprised to hear some people claiming that it wasn't very sharp at all. That sounded really weird to me, as some of the most reputable sources (and my own experience) told a very different story. It left me asking if either there was that much sample variation (which I haven't really heard) or, perhaps, user error?
> ...



That's interesting, and certainly explains the huge discrepancy in reports.


----------



## BruinBear (Oct 1, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > bleephotography said:
> ...



Also note that the focus and aperture rings are geared for use with video rigs, this make it a bit more difficult to use for regular photography or manual video focusing.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats on a really nice review. I really like this lens (I have the Pro-Optic variety) and you cannot beat it for the price.

I would like to comment on one thing you mentioned, the build quality. Having dropped and broken and tried to repair one of these, they are not as "robust" as they feel. Some of the parts that move the diaphragm a relatively flimsy and easily bent. And the ring holding these parts in place are "spot glued" and made out of plastic. The result is that if they ever come apart, you will not get them to function properly again. Struggling with glue and shims can get it back together, but the diaphragm function will never be right once the flimsy plastic breaks or the metal parts get bent. At the price of the lens, it is not worth a "professional" repair.

However, my solution was simple. I could not wait to get another one and replaced this with a duplicate Pro-Optic version of the Samyang. I just tell myself never to drop it again!



Bottom line is that I would recommend this lens to anyone looking for a 14mm that does not break the bank, and in fact, can exceed the IQ found in some much more expensive wide angles out there.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Congrats on a really nice review. I really like this lens (I have the Pro-Optic variety) and you cannot beat it for the price.
> 
> I would like to comment on one thing you mentioned, the build quality. Having dropped and broken and tried to repair one of these, they are not as "robust" as they feel. Some of the parts that move the diaphragm a relatively flimsy and easily bent. And the ring holding these parts in place are "spot glued" and made out of plastic. The result is that if they ever come apart, you will not get them to function properly again. Struggling with glue and shims can get it back together, but the diaphragm function will never be right once the flimsy plastic breaks or the metal parts get bent. At the price of the lens, it is not worth a "professional" repair.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this "real life" observation. This is the kind of thing that most reviewers (like myself) wouldn't know unless something similar happened. We judge a lens by feel and the apparent quality of the moving parts, but don't necessarily know the internal construction or how it would react to a bit of "violence".

The fact that you replaced it with a second copy also says something significant!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Thank you for this "real life" observation. This is the kind of thing that most reviewers (like myself) wouldn't know unless something similar happened. We judge a lens by feel and the apparent quality of the moving parts, but don't necessarily know the internal construction or how it would react to a bit of "violence".
> 
> The fact that you replaced it with a second copy also says something significant!



I just need to not trip over my tripod leg again! BTW, loved your pics, as well.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this "real life" observation. This is the kind of thing that most reviewers (like myself) wouldn't know unless something similar happened. We judge a lens by feel and the apparent quality of the moving parts, but don't necessarily know the internal construction or how it would react to a bit of "violence".
> ...



Things happen in the field. I had some light stands go over because of wind in a portrait shoot earlier this week. My wireless trigger's battery door on one of the flashes popped off and I was digging through the leaves and detritus in the forest trying to find both the battery door and the batteries (fortunately found both). I escaped with not more than a new scuff on my 580EXII and some bent supports in my umbrellas - still, it drove me crazy. I am very protective of my gear.


----------



## Trovador (Oct 1, 2013)

Great review, thanks. This lens is on my wishlist.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice review Dustin (yet again)

Also I have the 8mm samyang which i use on my eos m, for the $200 or so it cost its an amazing lens
I put the dandelion chip on mine and programmed it using a 5D so it reports correct EXIF and has AF confirm and displays the wide open aperture rather than 00
I highly recommend putting one on they are about $20 off ebay just make sure you get the proper one from europe not the chinese copies


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2013)

Trovador said:


> Great review, thanks. This lens is on my wishlist.



Thank you. I think it is a great option considering that it probably fills a small niche for most people and the price is in line with that.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Nice review Dustin (yet again)
> 
> Also I have the 8mm samyang which i use on my eos m, for the $200 or so it cost its an amazing lens
> I put the dandelion chip on mine and programmed it using a 5D so it reports correct EXIF and has AF confirm and displays the wide open aperture rather than 00
> I highly recommend putting one on they are about $20 off ebay just make sure you get the proper one from europe not the chinese copies



Thank you. How does the size compare between the two lenses? The 14mm is still a pretty compelling option on the M, but is a bit bulky. Once I get my own copy I will be putting the chip on the 14mm. Thanks for the tip regarding the source - that is a valuable bit of information.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 2, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review Dustin (yet again)
> ...


the 8mm is quite small its about the size of the 50mm f1.8 with the bulbous bit stuck on top if you can imagine that

its a nice lens and i had ML alpha running with the focus peaking is awesome on the M since there is no VF, but for around 200 bucks on a crop body i don't think the 8mm can be beaten by anything

obviously with the EF adapter on it gets longer, I am hoping samyang release an EF-M mount version which would be flat out awesome for this camera i wouldn't think they would need to do too much optically


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I would love to see other manufacturers buy into the EOS M system, but I'm afraid that at the least CANON is going to have demonstrate that they have bought into the M system! Thanks for the info, by the way.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2013)

Autumn Frame of Mind by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's another that I have just taken with the Rokinon:




Forsaken by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## emag (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sold, thanks for the real-world review, Dustin. . This lens begs to be used in portrait orientation. Most of the distortion is easily correctable and becomes insignificant outside of architectural work. Looks even sharper than I'd hoped. I like to rent-to-try, but for the price/performance the Rok14 is just-buy-and-enjoy.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2013)

emag said:


> I'm sold, thanks for the real-world review, Dustin. . This lens begs to be used in portrait orientation. Most of the distortion is easily correctable and becomes insignificant outside of architectural work. Looks even sharper than I'd hoped. I like to rent-to-try, but for the price/performance the Rok14 is just-buy-and-enjoy.



I think I'd have to agree. I'm obviously thankful that I got an opportunity to try the lens myself before investing, but that was a fairly unique situation. If someone is aware of the limitations of the lens (particularly when it comes to the manual nature) going in I seriously doubt that many will be disappointed by this lens. It is very, very sharp!


----------



## ME (Oct 4, 2013)

I have the Samyang 14mm, though have not used it much so far. My first choice would be the Zeiss 15mm, but @ ~$3000 US, my budget wont allow it at this time. I purchased the Samyang 14mm based on reviews at Photozone & some other reviews, and the very nice price compared to the Zeiss 15mm& Canon 14mm costs.Though it is not AF, at this focal length it is not that important. It is a pretty amazing uwa lens. I also thought the Rokinon/Samyang/Bower were the same lenses sold with a different brand name, but see now based on other posts on this thread, there are some differences. They are all about the same cost, at least at B&H. I still would not buy the Canon over the Samyang, but would buy the Zeiss (if i won the lottery). I also have the Canon 16-35L, but prefer the Samyang @ 14mm over the Canon @ 16mm. If you want a UWA lens i would definitly recommend it. I like your photos Dustin, and thanks for the info on the dandelion chip wickedwombat. I will have to check that out.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2013)

ME said:


> I have the Samyang 14mm, though have not used it much so far. My first choice would be the Zeiss 15mm, but @ ~$3000 US, my budget wont allow it at this time. I purchased the Samyang 14mm based on reviews at Photozone & some other reviews, and the very nice price compared to the Zeiss 15mm& Canon 14mm costs.Though it is not AF, at this focal length it is not that important. It is a pretty amazing uwa lens. I also thought the Rokinon/Samyang/Bower were the same lenses sold with a different brand name, but see now based on other posts on this thread, there are some differences. They are all about the same cost, at least at B&H. I still would not buy the Canon over the Samyang, but would buy the Zeiss (if i won the lottery). I also have the Canon 16-35L, but prefer the Samyang @ 14mm over the Canon @ 16mm. If you want a UWA lens i would definitly recommend it. I like your photos Dustin, and thanks for the info on the dandelion chip wickedwombat. I will have to check that out.



The Zeiss 15mm would be my first choice, too, if money were no object. It is currently my most desired Zeiss lens that I'm aware of. But it is also almost ten times the price of the Rokinon, and I'm very happy with the images I'm getting out of the Roki.


----------



## TheMormegil (Oct 4, 2013)

Great review and lovely pictures 
You've made me really want one of these!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2013)

TheMormegil said:


> Great review and lovely pictures
> You've made me really want one of these!



Thank you. I suspect that just might be why the distributor supplies me with equipment to test ;D


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 5, 2013)

ME said:


> I also have the Canon 16-35L, but prefer the Samyang @ 14mm over the Canon @ 16mm. If you want a UWA lens i would definitly recommend it. I like your photos Dustin, and thanks for the info on the dandelion chip wickedwombat. I will have to check that out.



+1
I was considering 16-35L before I purchased Samyang. Thus, I borrowed my friend's 16-35L and bought my Samyang 14mm to play around together for two weeks. I prefer use 14mm + 24-70mm than 16-35mm + 24-70mm.
By the way Dustin really has sense for photos. The thing behind Camera is more important than Cameras and lenses, right?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2013)

This lens is so awesome for nightscapes!




Leaning into the Milky Way by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Single exposure, using ambient light to paint the foreground building.


----------



## Vivid Color (Oct 6, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review Dustin (yet again)
> ...



Dustin, thank you for taking the time to write up and post your review of the Rokinon 14mm ultra-wide lens. As a result of your review, I think this lens will be my next purchase. I've been thinking about getting an ultra-wide, but have been hesitant to do so given the price of Canon's ultra-wides, the known issues with those lenses, and how much I'll likely use the lens. The 14mm Rokinon, it would seem, solves this dilemma. 

wickidwombat, could you please provide more information on the autofocus confirmation chip you mentioned? I tried to find the European version you mentioned on eBay, but could not do so. Also, do you know if the AF chip will work on a 6D? Not having an AF confirmation chip is certainly not a deal breaker, but it is something I'd consider getting if it would work on a 6D.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 6, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Thanks for the nice feedback. The extremely low price of the lens certainly helps some of its liabilities to become much more palatable! Here's yet another recent shot taken with the lens. This has had a fair bit of processing because I was trying to achieve a certain mood/look, but it is also easy to see the underlying sharpness and color:




Autumn Canvas by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a different kind of shot from the Rokinon:




Stop on Red by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2013)

P.S. To do long exposure shots with the Rokinon you have to be a little more creative, as just slapping a heavy ND filter on the front doesn't work. You have to pick the right lighting times and do things like stopping down and going to ISO 50. At the right times of day this isn't a problem.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> P.S. To do long exposure shots with the Rokinon you have to be a little more creative, as just slapping a heavy ND filter on the front doesn't work. You have to pick the right lighting times and do things like stopping down and going to ISO 50. At the right times of day this isn't a problem.



Can you explain more about your comment. ND filter, low ISO, and smallest aperture for long exposure are common for me. Is this lens different with others?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2013)

cliffwang said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. To do long exposure shots with the Rokinon you have to be a little more creative, as just slapping a heavy ND filter on the front doesn't work. You have to pick the right lighting times and do things like stopping down and going to ISO 50. At the right times of day this isn't a problem.
> ...



I have ND1000 (10 stop) and ND64 (6 stop) and ND8 (3 stop) ND filters that I would typically use in the field when doing long exposure shots, but that isn't an option here because there is no real way to use filters on this lens because of the front element.


----------



## Standard (Oct 10, 2013)

You actually could use gel filters placed in the rear element. I've made some myself using magnetic strips cut out to fit in the rear mount. Purchased the gel sheets – Lee Filters Gel Sheet 210 0.6 Neutral Density (2 Stops) and Gel Sheet 299 1.2 ND (4 Stops) – from filmtools.com and glued onto each circular magnets. But in my opinion, the 14mm doesn't need any filters at all as it's so sharp and captures light and color really well without it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2013)

Standard said:


> You actually could use gel filters placed in the rear element. I've made some myself using magnetic strips cut out to fit in the rear mount. Purchased the gel sheets – Lee Filters Gel Sheet 210 0.6 Neutral Density (2 Stops) and Gel Sheet 299 1.2 ND (4 Stops) – from filmtools.com and glued onto each circular magnets. But in my opinion, the 14mm doesn't need any filters at all as it's so sharp and captures light and color really well without it.



That's a very interesting solution. Where did you buy your Gel Sheets from?


----------



## Standard (Oct 10, 2013)

> That's a very interesting solution. Where did you buy your Gel Sheets from?



A whole assortment here Dustin:
http://www.filmtools.com/leefilters.html


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2013)

Standard said:


> > That's a very interesting solution. Where did you buy your Gel Sheets from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will actually give that a try.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is another beauty from the Rokinon. I actually have cropped in at least 50% here to get the framing I wanted, but the extremely high resolution from the lens makes this a very easy proposition - which does help alleviate the loss of flexibility of shooting with a prime rather than a zoom.




Morning's Shroud by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## bholliman (Oct 14, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Dustin, thank you for taking the time to write up and post your review of the Rokinon 14mm ultra-wide lens. As a result of your review, I think this lens will be my next purchase. I've been thinking about getting an ultra-wide, but have been hesitant to do so given the price of Canon's ultra-wides, the known issues with those lenses, and how much I'll likely use the lens. The 14mm Rokinon, it would seem, solves this dilemma.



+1. I'm in the same situation. I've been considering a UWA lens for some time, but none of the Canon options looked that good. Since UWA will be a speciality lens for me, and not used that often, I really didn't want to invest a lot of money on one either. The Rokinon 14mm looks like the nearly perfect solution for me.

Excellent review and pictures once again Dustin!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 14, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin, thank you for taking the time to write up and post your review of the Rokinon 14mm ultra-wide lens. As a result of your review, I think this lens will be my next purchase. I've been thinking about getting an ultra-wide, but have been hesitant to do so given the price of Canon's ultra-wides, the known issues with those lenses, and how much I'll likely use the lens. The 14mm Rokinon, it would seem, solves this dilemma.
> ...



Thank you. That was obviously the conclusion I also came to. Considering the "specialty" nature of the lens, the value represented by the Rokinon option is very compelling. I'm actually selling my 17-40L and will put the money towards not only the Rokinon but also to pick up the newly reduced price Canon 35mm f/2 IS


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 14, 2013)

P.S. Another shot to share. You can't tell at this size, but the original is so sharp that you can clearly see my family at the far end of this bridge.




With Thanksgiving by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Oct 16, 2013)

.
Thanks, Dustin.

I've got one ordered. Should be here Friday for weekend fun.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 17, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks, Dustin.
> 
> I've got one ordered. Should be here Friday for weekend fun.



Sounds like fun. I ended up buying the review copy I had off the distributor, so my copy of the 17-40L is on Kijiji right now (like Craigslist).


----------



## surapon (Oct 17, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> P.S. Another shot to share. You can't tell at this size, but the original is so sharp that you can clearly see my family at the far end of this bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Sir, Mr. Dustin.
I will order this awesome lens this week. Thank for the Test and report the good words of this Lens.
Yes, The Lens is Great, But your Great Photos from the Artistic Ability that you already have in your heart and your brain.
Surapon


----------



## distant.star (Oct 17, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



That's pretty amazing. I could not imagine being without my 17-40!!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 17, 2013)

distant.star said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



I'm using the wide end of the Tamron 24-70VC for my ND long exposure work now. My head to head comparisons found that it is actually sharper stopped down to my typical range here (f/8-f/11). If I want to go really wide, I'll use that the 14mm. I don't feel that I will miss the 17-40 much and am strongly considering using some of the proceeds from the sale of the 17-40 towards getting the new 35 f/2 IS.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's another nightscape with the Rokinon. It really is a fabulous tool for this kind of work. I had never really down this type of photography (other than a couple of minor attempts), but have discovered a whole new passion since getting the Rokinon:




Just Another Night by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Oct 20, 2013)

.
That's another amazing image, Dustin. If I were still in the Sierra foothills, I'd be attempting shots like that. Here in the Philadelphia area I think it's going to be more city lights and buildings for me.

Mine came Friday. Doing a lot of event shooting I haven't had a chance to use it much, but the few shots I've taken indicate it's devastatingly sharp. Sort of nostalgic to go back to the full manual days, setting aperture on the dial and manual focusing!

Thanks for putting me onto this!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> That's another amazing image, Dustin. If I were still in the Sierra foothills, I'd be attempting shots like that. Here in the Philadelphia area I think it's going to be more city lights and buildings for me.
> 
> Mine came Friday. Doing a lot of event shooting I haven't had a chance to use it much, but the few shots I've taken indicate it's devastatingly sharp. Sort of nostalgic to go back to the full manual days, setting aperture on the dial and manual focusing!
> ...



It is certainly very sharp. The ability to magnify images and not see detail break down is wonderful. And yes, if you have some manual background there is a certain magic to thinking about aperture and focus as a part of the shot. I personally believe that some time invested in those things makes one a better photographer.

Here's another image that shows what the Rokinon is great for: I've chosen a foreground element that is sharply in focus, but the focus remains strong throughout this deep image.




The Road through the Woods by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Andrew (Oct 25, 2013)

I love all your pictures! You have a wonderful eye! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 25, 2013)

Mark Andrew said:


> I love all your pictures! You have a wonderful eye! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Mark.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a link to a little piece on the lens that I was hired to write for PhotoNews magazine:

http://www.photonews.ca/index.php/widen-your-horizons-by-dustin-l-abbott/


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful images. I remember reading somewhere that this is the second incarnation of this lens, and the first one was much worse. Do you happen to know when this second incarnation was conceived? A friend has got the lens but is not really impresses, but looking at you images it might be that he got hold of the first incarnation.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 26, 2013)

stephan00 said:


> Beautiful images. I remember reading somewhere that this is the second incarnation of this lens, and the first one was much worse. Do you happen to know when this second incarnation was conceived? A friend has got the lens but is not really impresses, but looking at you images it might be that he got hold of the first incarnation.



I just recently heard that myself, and it was helpful to me because I had read other reviews and had seen so many conflicting reports. Unfortunately, I don't know when that changeover was made. I would presume that any of the lenses on sale currently would be the updated design (if that is in fact the case).


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, he bought it some two years ago, I believe. I was able to borrow it for some photos of the local fun-fair (as can be seen here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13015.90 ), and those seemed ok to me.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's another nightscape - this is all using ambient light, BTW:




Autumn by Night by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## ugly_bokeh (Oct 31, 2013)

Version 1:
http://www.lenstip.com/200.1-Lens_review-Samyang_14_mm_f_2.8_IF_ED_MC_Aspherical.html


----------



## ugly_bokeh (Oct 31, 2013)

Version 2:
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=239


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 31, 2013)

The UMC appears to be the difference between the two. Whatever they did worked. The resolution is just stunning from this lens!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The UMC appears to be the difference between the two. Whatever they did worked. The resolution is just stunning from this lens!


Dustin, your images are priceless as always! You've just about sold me on this lens. I'm not overly thrilled with my 17-40mmL like so many are, I miss my Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 with IS from my 7D days. Had the Tokina 16-28mm but it is a beast and something was really wrong with my copy. So now I'm without UWA, unless you consider the 17-40mm uwa, as most do, it's just not enough for me...

Is the 14mm Rok really the exact same lens as the Samyang and the others? Is there any difference you know between any of them? Looking forward to placing my order soon! Thanks for the great review!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > The UMC appears to be the difference between the two. Whatever they did worked. The resolution is just stunning from this lens!
> ...



First of all, thank you! Secondly, to my knowledge the same optical lens is rebranded and sold under all of the various other brands. Samyang is the most well known. If you have a chance to choose the brand, I would go with either Samyang or Rokinon, simply because they are better known and the other brands thus appear more "cheap" and might diminish resale value (although this will probably be a lens you hang on to).

I just sold my 17-40L yesterday and have no regrets.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Thanks for your feedback! I think I'll have no regrets letting go of my 17-40mmL either... though I use it mostly for Real Estate gigs... I may go back to a Tokina 16-28 for that if the 14mm Roki is too wide for that type of usage... I wouldn't foresee issues taking the exterior photos but not sure about interior photos with the 14mm...


----------



## distant.star (Oct 31, 2013)

.
For what it's worth...

I did some rudimentary comparison last Saturday. I'm no scientist, but the 14mm looks to me sharper than the Canon 17-40mm at 17mm. My 17-40mm is as sharp as anything I know at near and middle distances, but it seems to fall off at longer distances. 

The shots I compared were across a mile-wide river on a cool day using a 5D3 body. It was mid-afternoon in bright sunlight, and I used apertures from f/11 to f/22. Near objects (foreground) distances are comparable sharpness, but the 14mm appears better for the distant objects.

Again, these are entirely non-objective conclusions from a self-proclaimed slow learner!

Oh, and focus can be a challenge with no focus confirmation of any kind (visual or electronic). Using live view you have to manually do what the camera does with AF -- open up your aperture to view the scene, focus, and then go back to your selected aperture to take the picture. Best to review the theory on DOF, hyperfocal distance, circle of confusion, etc.

Overall, it's a beautiful lens for not much money -- and it gives us a tool for trying to get great pictures like Dustin gets!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> For what it's worth...
> 
> I did some rudimentary comparison last Saturday. I'm no scientist, but the 14mm looks to me sharper than the Canon 17-40mm at 17mm. My 17-40mm is as sharp as anything I know at near and middle distances, but it seems to fall off at longer distances.
> ...


Good points! Thank you!


----------



## bholliman (Nov 1, 2013)

Based on Dustin's review, I ordered one of these early this week! Should delivery today or Monday. 

I haven't owned a UWA lens since I sold my EF-S 10-22 a few years ago and have missed it. I'm looking forward to getting out and taking some fall foliage shots at 14mm!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Based on Dustin's review, I ordered one of these early this week! Should delivery today or Monday.
> 
> I haven't owned a UWA lens since I sold my EF-S 10-22 a few years ago and have missed it. I'm looking forward to getting out and taking some fall foliage shots at 14mm!



+1 Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is another one from the Rokinon. Two exposures, one for the foreground, one for the sky. Purposefully dark and moody. I have never captured such amazing detail with my wide angle work before. Stunning!




Farewell to October by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2013)

And another night shot. This is along where the railroad used to come in, but the tracks have been pulled up.




Sky in Motion by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Dustin, your review on the Rokinon enticed me to get this lens. It is an excellent lens, provided it is used properly where framing really is important to minimize distortion.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 3, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is another one from the Rokinon. Two exposures, one for the foreground, one for the sky. Purposefully dark and moody. I have never captured such amazing detail with my wide angle work before. Stunning!



Great, dramatic image, Dustin. And a fitting farewell to my favorite month!

Thanks.


----------



## Zv (Nov 3, 2013)

I ordered this lens today, can't wait to get out and try it!


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 3, 2013)

I got mine a few weeks ago, and am playing with it, as it requires a new skill set. I shoot mainly in manual, so not too hard. It will require a few test shots to nail exposure, or perhaps a light meter. For me, focus is a bit tricky. I use a loupe to help. Also, I "discoverdd" yesterday that the dof button works with the lens, so this helps.

sek



Zv said:


> I ordered this lens today, can't wait to get out and try it!


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a sample portrait from yesterday. I added a bit of fill flash from a single off camera 600EX-RT controlled with an ST-E3-RT to open up the shadows. I didn't use any filters or any pp for the star bursts on chrome, etc.- all the result of the lens.



scottkinfw said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago, and am playing with it, as it requires a new skill set. I shoot mainly in manual, so not too hard. It will require a few test shots to nail exposure, or perhaps a light meter. For me, focus is a bit tricky. I use a loupe to help. Also, I "discoverdd" yesterday that the dof button works with the lens, so this helps.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2013)

distant.star said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one from the Rokinon. Two exposures, one for the foreground, one for the sky. Purposefully dark and moody. I have never captured such amazing detail with my wide angle work before. Stunning!
> ...



It is one of my favorite months, too. I think I get more great landscape stuff in October than any other month.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago, and am playing with it, as it requires a new skill set. I shoot mainly in manual, so not too hard. It will require a few test shots to nail exposure, or perhaps a light meter. For me, focus is a bit tricky. I use a loupe to help. Also, I "discoverdd" yesterday that the dof button works with the lens, so this helps.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



I would say that developing a new skill set is probably an accurate assessment. It is certainly unlike any other manual focus only lens that I have used because of the extreme nature. The viewfinder will be mostly for composition, not focus. I either prefocus using the distance markers (and knowing where my lens hits focus) along with live view in other situations. I don't get out of focus shots with the lens at all, so my technique works fine for me.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 4, 2013)

Just ordered one this morning. I notice the price walks around a bit but I was happy to get it for $339.
I had thought about the Canon 14 but the performance is underwhelming for the money. 
I am planning on using for architecture. (Yeah, I head all the criticism about the distortion). I am not too worried about that and if it happens o fall short on that it should sit be great for landscape.


----------



## Zv (Nov 4, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine a few weeks ago, and am playing with it, as it requires a new skill set. I shoot mainly in manual, so not too hard. It will require a few test shots to nail exposure, or perhaps a light meter. For me, focus is a bit tricky. I use a loupe to help. Also, I "discoverdd" yesterday that the dof button works with the lens, so this helps.
> ...



Thanks Dustin. I'm prob gonna be using Live view to focus and viewfinder to find that comp that is all but elusive with UWA lenses! I find myself looking through the VF and waving the camera about in all kinds of angles, looking like a bit of an idiot in the process, to find the angle that employs the distortion to good use! It usually ends in me saying "I need a wider lens!" At which point I get the : from the girlfriend! 

I got mine for ¥28,000 which is a steal! Still waiting on delivery!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 4, 2013)

Zv said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



I think you will really enjoy it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep, still enjoying this lens!




Barren Beauty by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Yep, still enjoying this lens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very powerful image Dustin!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, still enjoying this lens!
> ...



Thanks, Ken. I really liked it, too.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



You're welcome! Dustin, is this someplace local to you? The rocks leading into the image are very rough and almost unnatural looking, not unnatural in a bad way, just large and jagged... I'm not expressing it very well but it's giving it quite a different feel than your typical lake image...


----------



## extremeinstability (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a few things on this page like vignetting and corner sharpness and a coma and corner sharpness comparison to the 14L II. I need to rent the 14L II again so I have them at the same time and do some proper comparisons. http://www.extremeinstability.com/lens14mm.html


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> I have a few things on this page like vignetting and corner sharpness and a coma and corner sharpness comparison to the 14L II. I need to rent the 14L II again so I have them at the same time and do some proper comparisons. http://www.extremeinstability.com/lens14mm.html



That's a wise choice!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



This is a local location (on a very large river). It is really all about what you choose to emphasize. Here I chose a more rugged, desolate foreground to emphasize the mood that I was shooting for.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



In my opinion, you succeeded! Very nice!


----------



## deleteme (Nov 5, 2013)

Got it today.
A few quick tests in the studio reveal that my copy is plenty sharp but the real challenge is accurate focus.
Ironically using Live View on a camera stand was not a sharp as guessing at the focus while hand held.

Also, I noticed that the exposure through LV is not at all accurate even though the camera is set to exposure simulation.

Small bother as I plan on being on the tripod anyway.


----------



## Zv (Nov 6, 2013)

The online store I ordered mine from said they're out of stock. Amazon.jp also out of stock. What the fricks going on with this lens, why can't I get one!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> Got it today.
> A few quick tests in the studio reveal that my copy is plenty sharp but the real challenge is accurate focus.
> Ironically using Live View on a camera stand was not a sharp as guessing at the focus while hand held.
> 
> ...



I felt that way for the first several days with the lens (other than the exposure issue you are describing), but found after a few days that the massive depth of field made focus much easier than what I anticipated.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there a way to get lens correction for the Rokinon 14mm within Adobe LR5 on a mac?

cayenne


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Is there a way to get lens correction for the Rokinon 14mm within Adobe LR5 on a mac?
> 
> cayenne



Cayenne,

Do a Google search for Adobe Lens' Profiler. You can download a profile that does quite a good job there.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 6, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to get lens correction for the Rokinon 14mm within Adobe LR5 on a mac?
> ...



Actually, I did find that...but it appears to be a windows only application....

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5492

I'm not finding any analogous for the mac....

Goodness, I'd think LR would have this for both mac and windows...?

C


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2013)

cayenne said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Wow, that is a bit stupid. The other option is PTLens. It isn't free, but is more fully featured. It is available for Mac.


----------



## stephan00 (Nov 6, 2013)

You don't need the lens profiler to obtain a profile for lightroom. I got mine from somewhere on the internet (for 5D Mark II, that is), can't find the exact place, but it was created by Thomas Berndt. I think the file is basically a .xmp-format, so maybe readable also on a mac?


----------



## msm (Nov 6, 2013)

Using Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, I found a profile made for D700 Nikon (labelled Samyang 14mm f11) which seems to work just as good on Canon. I can then select this profile manually in Camera Raw, don't know Lightroom but should be possible to do the same there.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 7, 2013)

msm said:


> Using Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, I found a profile made for D700 Nikon (labelled Samyang 14mm f11) which seems to work just as good on Canon. I can then select this profile manually in Camera Raw, don't know Lightroom but should be possible to do the same there.



Again, the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader seems to be a Windows only product.



I have found some sites that seem to show a manual way to get it to work in LR5 on mac.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks really impressive and thinking of pulling the trigger. But with so many different names its hard to figure out which is which. Here in the UK its branded under Rokinon but in other samyang etc. Read a few other reviews which claim the lens isn't really much of a performer.

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/07/18/rokinon-14mm-f2-8-review/

But on thedigitalpicture the lens comparison to the 16-35mm is that it is a tad softer. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=769&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=4&LensComp=412&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4

I know were talking huge price difference but you also get autofocus and the the fact the canon is also a zoom. For the amount I would use a wide angle I think I would rather spend the extra and get the canon branded zoom… Any thoughts?

I was out the other night and only having 24mm is very limiting and vertical panoramas the only answer.

Not bad for the 24-105mm tho. 




Hallin Fell, Ullswater Cumbria, starscape by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Been itching for a FF wide angle for ages after selling my 10-22mm but just can't decide. Always wanted the 16-35mm but have been put off by internet claims. A cheap lens with good IQ is a no brainer but I think I would use an AF lens more and the zoom is more versatile.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 7, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Looks really impressive and thinking of pulling the trigger. But with so many different names its hard to figure out which is which. Here in the UK its branded under Rokinon but in other samyang etc. Read a few other reviews which claim the lens isn't really much of a performer.
> 
> http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/07/18/rokinon-14mm-f2-8-review/
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful photo. As far as sharpness goes (not to mention color rendition, coma, etc...), the Rokinon BLOWS AWAY the copy of the 17-40L I owned, not to mention the Tokina 12-24 f/4 and the Canon 10-22mm I've owned. I don't understand the reviews that say that sharpness isn't great, unless there is a tremendous amount of sample variation.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

Another nightscape. The sharpness and low coma of the lens allows for really sharp sky/star definition.




A Million Points of Light by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

bholliman said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Another nightscape. The sharpness and low coma of the lens allows for really sharp sky/star definition.
> ...



Glad you are enjoying it. I'm actually surprised that the depth of field isn't deeper with these shooting at f/11.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 9, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Actually, I did find that...but it appears to be a windows only application....
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5492



I downloaded the lens profiler (1.0.1), but can't find any profiles for the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm 2.8. Its listed, but no profile. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Has anybody else download this and found anything?


----------



## ifp (Nov 9, 2013)

This might be helpful for Lightroom users.

http://www.svenstork.com/2013/10/02/rokinon-14mm-lightroom-lens-profile/


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2013)

I have the Samyang version. I decided on this vs. a Canon uwa because I don't think I will be using it all that often, but then again, I want excellent iq. My version doesn't disappoint. However, one needs to practice on the focus, as things are really small at this focal length (dof preview helps, along with live view). If on the other hand, I needed the lens as a workhorse and planned to use it all the time, I would consider a Canon branded lens with AF and ability to communicate with the camera.

sek



tomscott said:


> Looks really impressive and thinking of pulling the trigger. But with so many different names its hard to figure out which is which. Here in the UK its branded under Rokinon but in other samyang etc. Read a few other reviews which claim the lens isn't really much of a performer.
> 
> http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/07/18/rokinon-14mm-f2-8-review/
> 
> ...


----------



## TLau74 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm a Canadian (from Edmonton) living in Korea. I am currently working in Korea as an Expat. I am looking into purchasing a relatively cheap UWA lens for some star photography (if I can only get some clear skies in Korea ).

In some of the online stores in Korea, you can easliy find the Samyang 14mm. But my concern is that the model number is slightly different than the one sold in B&H.
- Korea Online: Samyang 14mm F2.8 ED AS IF UMC 
http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&xfrom=search^prd&prdNo=842843136&trTypeCd=21&trCtgrNo=585021

and

http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&xfrom=search^prd&prdNo=842843136&trTypeCd=21&trCtgrNo=585021
(Except for the price, I can't even see any differences between the two above.)

- B&H: 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/859167-REG/Samyang_SY14M_C_14mm_f_2_8_Super_Wide.html

The B&H version is missing the "*AS*". Do you know if they are all the same lens? Is the "AS" a newer version?

Ironically, Samyang which is made in Korea is more expensive in Korea compared to the US. There is at least $80 difference between the two. Ouch! 

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## lvanzijl (Nov 13, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a Canadian (from Edmonton) living in Korea. I am currently working in Korea as an Expat. I am looking into purchasing a relatively cheap UWA lens for some star photography (if I can only get some clear skies in Korea ).
> 
> In some of the online stores in Korea, you can easliy find the Samyang 14mm. But my concern is that the model number is slightly different than the one sold in B&H.
> ...




There are two things to look for (afaik), 

1) UMC, the previous version of the 14mm samyang is without UMC
2) T-stops/F-stops (both of your options have F-stops so that's no problem).


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok...I found how to set up Lightroom 5 (LR5) on the mac for use with the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader.

First go to this link:

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5491

On that same page, you will see a link to something called Adobe AIR:

http://get.adobe.com/air/

You have to install AIR first, this allows you to install the Adobe Profile Downloader which was written originally for windows....to the mac.

See the instructions:

"_To install this application, please make sure that you have a version of Adobe AIR present on your system. Once you have Adobe AIR installed, download the Lens Profile Downloader and install it by double-clicking on the *.air file._"

I did this and was presented with the profile downloader.

I have the canon 5D3...but it doesn't have the lenses listed I wanted, like the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm f/2.8

I had it look through all cameras, or maybe just the 5D2, can't remember for sure...but I found about 3x entries for the Samyang 14mm lens. I believe I took the 2nd one, which had two options for jpg and raw...that is the one I imported.

Then, once in LR5 (you may need to restart if it is running while you install the new profiles)...you click on your image you shot with the lens, and click the 2nd tab over in the lens profile part (not basic), and click the checkmark there...select type of canon, then look at the botton of the next lens type..and the samyang should appear there.

I'm doing this from memory as that I'm not home right now to see the exact tab names...I'll try to edit this later but this got me the correct lens profile for the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm F/2.8 lens, and it sure looks sweet when it is applied.

Hope that helps others!!

cayenne


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you!



cayenne said:


> Ok...I found how to set up Lightroom 5 (LR5) on the mac for use with the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader.
> 
> First go to this link:
> 
> ...


----------



## TLau74 (Dec 5, 2013)

OK. I took the plunge and bought the Samyang version through a reputable dealer in Korea (online). When I opened the package, I was surprised to see a 'red' ring just above the aperture collar unlike the typical gold ring above the focus collar. Everything on the box and on the lens says it is the *14mm f2.8 ED AS IS USM*. It's just that the red ring makes it looks like their new T-Cine lenses. Is this their new 2013/14 design? Anyone else seen this before? Have a look at the pics and judge for yourselves.


----------



## lvanzijl (Dec 5, 2013)

I just bought it last week but can't remember if the ring is red or gold, will take a look tonight.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's one from shashinki.com from Malaysia.

http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-14mm-aspherical-canon-mount-pi-5874.html?image=2

The cine dslr version,

http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-14mm-cine-vdslr-lens-canon-p-11323.html


----------



## TLau74 (Dec 5, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Here's one from shashinki.com from Malaysia.
> 
> http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-14mm-aspherical-canon-mount-pi-5874.html?image=2
> 
> ...




@verysimplejason
My intention was to purchase the non-cine version. But what makes my version interesting is:
1) red ring instead of the gold ring
2) Focusing ring (rubber grip) is the same as the non-cine version
3) There is no 'T' on my version to indicate the cine version
4) The numbers on the aperture is upright and not side ways like the cine version

Everything about this lens points to the normal Ultra Wide Angle lens for DSLR *except *for the red ring.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from shashinki.com from Malaysia.
> ...



To my understanding, the biggest difference with the cine version is that it is declicked (aperture). If yours has clearly defined aperture clicks, it is not the cine version. More importantly - how are the photos?


----------



## TLau74 (Dec 5, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> TLau74 said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



The aperture is the clicking kind so that's a good sign. It's night time in Korea so I will have to test it out on the weekend. Plus, I will need to figure out how to use it properly. Any advice on getting sharp images out of this lens? Just wondering would you recommended to use this lens for the indoors?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > TLau74 said:
> ...


Using it indoors is fine - just know that focusing at wider apertures will take some practice. For shooting deep DOF outdoors, just set it to about f/5.6 and focus at about the 2 meter mark on the distance scale. Everything from a few feet in front of the lens to infinity will be sharp.


----------



## TLau74 (Dec 7, 2013)

@Dustin
Thanks for the advice. I did some test shots on the roof of our apartment. I've tested at aperture f2.8 and f5.6 while varying the focusing distance between beyond infinity up to 1 meter. The photos are uploaded to Flickr. There are no extra sharpening or adjustment; only what ever was done during exporting from LR4 to Flickr. All photos are handheld.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638425870414/

Couple things I've noticed when looking at the apartment windows at the center of the picture:
- at f2.8, none of the pictures are sharp. 
- at f5.6, the sharpest is at 3m focusing distance
- at f4.0, the sharpest seems to be right at infinity mark but still not where as sharp as f5.6
- If I want to take stars at night, f2.8 could be a problem. Should I continue to Now updated test at f4.0?
- How to I get sharper images at f2.8? Is this possible?
- Am I doing something wrong?

I found a website that describes a solution to the focusing issue.

(emadeloc.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/brico-como-calibrar-el-enfoque-de-un.html)

I would assume most of the 14mm users in this forum have seen or even used this fix. Has anyone try to fix the lens themselves? I would like to hear your feedback.

What are your thoughts if I try this fix myself. Does it look like I need it? It seems easy enough even for an amateur like myself.

----------------------------------------------------------
BTW, a colleague of my contacted Samyang Optics directly regarding the changes from the gold to red ring. Here is there reply:
문의하신 14mm F2.8 렌즈는 Gold ring에서 Red ring으로 바뀌었으며 렌즈 성능에서는 동일합니다.
(단지 외관에서 Gold ring ==> Red ring으로 변경되었습니다.)

...Google translates
Gold ring 14mm F2.8 lenses, contact your Red ring of the lens performance, the revised and the same.
(Just look at Gold ring ==> Red ring has been changed.)

Basically, the new Samyang 14mm changed from gold ring to red ring and the function is same.
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zv (Dec 7, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> @Dustin
> Thanks for the advice. I did some test shots on the roof of our apartment. I've tested at aperture f2.8 and f5.6 while varying the focusing distance between beyond infinity up to 1 meter. The photos are uploaded to Flickr. There are no extra sharpening or adjustment; only what ever was done during exporting from LR4 to Flickr. All photos are handheld.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638425870414/
> ...



Mine seems quite acceptable at f/2.8, it could be just the slightly shallow dof is making things around the focal point look soft?

You know, you can create quite a shallow dof even at 14mm, I was kinda surprised. Here's a rejected shot that was basically just a test of f/2.8 the candle in front is in focus and quite sharp too. no sharpening applied in post other than the standard LR amount.


----------



## Zv (Dec 7, 2013)

I pretty much shot the entire day at f/8 which I reckon is around the sweet spot for mine. With a little PP files look very nice indeed. I wouldn't really recommend using it f/2.8 unless you really have to.

Here's a better one than the last one. Can't leave it like that!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 7, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> @Dustin
> Thanks for the advice. I did some test shots on the roof of our apartment. I've tested at aperture f2.8 and f5.6 while varying the focusing distance between beyond infinity up to 1 meter. The photos are uploaded to Flickr. There are no extra sharpening or adjustment; only what ever was done during exporting from LR4 to Flickr. All photos are handheld.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638425870414/
> ...



I haven't tried to fix anything on mine. I have just familiarized myself with where focus is for different applications, and my keeper rate is basically 100%. My copy is sharp from wide open - you just need to be more careful with focus. Live view is the best bet with wider aperture.


----------



## TLau74 (Dec 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> TLau74 said:
> 
> 
> > @Dustin
> ...




Thanks again for the advice from everyone. Do you think I have a bad copy or it's just I haven't found the 'sweet spot' yet? It seems like there is very little room for error when shooting wide open, maybe just a mm turn on the focus ring is enough. I guess I need to play with it more and try smaller increments to get the right sharpness near and far.

BTW, I always enjoy looking at your photos.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 7, 2013)

TLau74 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > TLau74 said:
> ...



To be honest, at the size that the photos are on Flickr, I thought they looked fine. If you feel like you don't have a good copy, I would exchange it. The time to do that is when the lens is new!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 20, 2013)

This lens just rocks for landscape work:




The Big Freeze by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This lens just rocks for landscape work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta throw out a compliment on this one...WOW!!

What a cool photograph!!!

cayenne


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 20, 2013)

cayenne said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > This lens just rocks for landscape work:
> ...



That has a few meanings with this one ;D


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Zv (Dec 21, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


>



Brrrr that looks cold! Credit to you sir for dealing with the cold to get the shot!


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got an email from Amazon saying Santa will be delivering this lens to me on the 23rd. Can't wait!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 21, 2013)

Zv said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Close to -30C out there.


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 21, 2013)

*A Samyang 14mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Review*

Just to add to the collection, I recently completed a review of the Samyang branded version of the 14mm

Surprisingly good for the money, if you can live with its foibles

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/samyang14.html

Hope it adds some info of interest ;-)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: A Samyang 14mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Review*



keithcooper said:


> Just to add to the collection, I recently completed a review of the Samyang branded version of the 14mm
> 
> Surprisingly good for the money, if you can live with its foibles
> 
> ...



I just read the review. It is very well done, and your conclusions are very similar to my own. Unlike me, however, you were able to directly compare it to the 14L, and I found that very helpful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's a Christmas themed image, and another example of why the Rokinon is such a great choice for shooting at night. (And yes, the "Bethlehem Star" was added in post, but the rest of the scene is a single exposure.




One Silent Night by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: A Samyang 14mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Review*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I just read the review. It is very well done, and your conclusions are very similar to my own. Unlike me, however, you were able to directly compare it to the 14L, and I found that very helpful. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks - I hope to get the recently announced 10mm to look at in the next month or two, which might be an interesting option for those with crop sensors. I'm wondering if it has its own idiosyncratic distortions, or easily 'fixable' ;-)


----------



## Brand B (Dec 27, 2013)

I just got their 8mm for Xmas. Pretty pleased with it. Doesn't give you a full circle on the 5D, but nonetheless it's fun, and I was not going to spend the $1.5k for the canon for a novelty (for me) lens. 

So given they are able to make a quality 8 and a quality 14, I'd have high confidence int he 10 being worthwhile. The distortion on the 14 is totally manageable with software correction. I bought PTLensedit for $20 pretty much just for that purpose, as I don't have Adobe software.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 28, 2013)

Have any of you had any information about the new Samyang 10mm F2.8? The rumored price make me think they need to be much higher quality than 14mm to be more expensive, considering that serves only in APS-C.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 28, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Have any of you had any information about the new Samyang 10mm F2.8? The rumored price make me think they need to be much higher quality than 14mm to be more expensive, considering that serves only in APS-C.



I haven't really gone after much information yet. I did let the supplier in Canada know that I would review it when it came available. We'll see...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 28, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you had any information about the new Samyang 10mm F2.8? The rumored price make me think they need to be much higher quality than 14mm to be more expensive, considering that serves only in APS-C.
> ...


I appreciate your review of the 14mm, and look forward to 10mm. Thank you.


----------



## RiceCanon (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Dustin,
I always enjoy your photographs and your amazing artistry. My highest compliments!
I basically traded my 10-22mm for the Rokinon 14mm as my kit now includes a 6D. I have a strong interest now in doing nightscapes/Milky Way. My initial testing with the Rokinon seems to show a sizable difference in sharpness between f2.8 and f4 so I'm not sure if I have a good copy of the lens or not. :-\ Apart from that, what are your typical exposure settings for nightscapes? Do you usually shoot wide open at f2.8? Focusing in the dark also presents a challenge with this lens, at least for me.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 29, 2013)

RiceCanon said:


> Hey Dustin,
> I always enjoy your photographs and your amazing artistry. My highest compliments!
> I basically traded my 10-22mm for the Rokinon 14mm as my kit now includes a 6D. I have a strong interest now in doing nightscapes/Milky Way. My initial testing with the Rokinon seems to show a sizable difference in sharpness between f2.8 and f4 so I'm not sure if I have a good copy of the lens or not. :-\ Apart from that, what are your typical exposure settings for nightscapes? Do you usually shoot wide open at f2.8? Focusing in the dark also presents a challenge with this lens, at least for me.



I will often shoot at f/4 because of that extra bit of sharpness, particularly towards the edges. Learn to prefocus your lens. I will often have the focus set before I even go out to shoot at night, and usually pack a flashlight so that I can verify focus (on the distance scale). Don't rely on visually trying to focus the lens at night or you will just be frustrated. Also be aware that on many copies of the lens that infinity focus comes before the hard stop at the end. Don't focus that far!


----------



## TLau74 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this...

Here is my 1st attempt at star trails. The composition is not so good since my prime objective was to first get the star trails. Shot with Canon 6D, Samyang 14mm UWA lens @ ISO1600, F/4, 20s for combined 93 shots, stacked with StarStaX. Actually had to delete ~60 shots because I did not notice the lens was frosted up. Outside temperature was approx. -1C near Daejeon, South Korea.

I pre-focused (Jupiter) in live view to achieve sharpest focus. Surprisingly at F/4.0, the sharpest focus is set at the 'infinity' mark (hard stop) which is different than what I saw on my previous tests. At F/2.8, I could not get sharpest focus because I would have to move the focus ring beyond infinity and this is of course not physically possible.

Open questions:
1) How could I prevent frost from forming on the lens during cold winter nights?
2) How can I get sharpest focus now at F/2.8? Should I even consider shooting at F/2.8 anymore if F/4 is ok?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 5, 2014)

TLau74 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this...
> 
> Here is my 1st attempt at star trails. The composition is not so good since my prime objective was to first get the star trails. Shot with Canon 6D, Samyang 14mm UWA lens @ ISO1600, F/4, 20s for combined 93 shots, stacked with StarStaX. Actually had to delete ~60 shots because I did not notice the lens was frosted up. Outside temperature was approx. -1C near Daejeon, South Korea.
> 
> ...



First of all, nice job. I'm surprised at your conclusion regarding infinity focus. I have mostly heard of people hitting infinity focus before the hard stop and having an issue with the lens focusing beyond infinity. I would say that for your star trails shot that shooting at f/4 is your best option.

I don't know how to solve your frost problem, unfortunately.


----------



## rush (Jan 9, 2014)

@TWI by Dustin Abbott

I have read your review and bought this lens (the Samyang version). Thank you for your review, I very like this lens!

Here is my shot from Barcelona:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 9, 2014)

rush said:


> @TWI by Dustin Abbott
> 
> I have read your review and bought this lens (the Samyang version). Thank you for your review, I very like this lens!
> 
> Here is my shot from Barcelona:



That is a cool shot!


----------



## pato (Jan 9, 2014)

Also got the Samyang version now 
I am just awaiting some clear, moon free, night sky, but so far the weather didn't play nice with me.
Otherwise it's a nice lens and I find manual focus surprisingly well working with my 6D.


----------



## RomainF (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi folks, 

I'm gonne buy this lens as soon as possible but before pulling the trigger i think i remember about two versions of this lens. Am i wrong ? Two versions, one was a crappy one and the second is the one you're all talking about. 

Anyone about this ?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 9, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Have any of you had any information about the new Samyang 10mm F2.8? The rumored price make me think they need to be much higher quality than 14mm to be more expensive, considering that serves only in APS-C.




Look here:

http://www.samyang.co.uk/index.php/new-products/new-samyang-10mm-f-2-8

Also, if you go for the 14 f2.8, you may want to consider this: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752412-REG/Lowepro_LP36303_0AM_Lens_Case_9_x.html


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 9, 2014)

I got it as well, just a few weeks ago. Thanks for the review, it helped me decide between this and the Tokina 16-28 f/2.8 which is twice the price here in The Netherlands...

I have the Samyang version. The ultra-wide angle opened up a whole new view on photography for me 

Here are two shots from the beach.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 9, 2014)

RomainF said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm gonne buy this lens as soon as possible but before pulling the trigger i think i remember about two versions of this lens. Am i wrong ? Two versions, one was a crappy one and the second is the one you're all talking about.
> 
> Anyone about this ?



As far as I know, an early version was supposedly not too great, but anything you buy new now, should be OK. Not sure how to distinguish between the two...

BTW: I positively love this lens!!!


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 9, 2014)

The new one has the 'UMC' coating for better flare reduction.


----------



## rush (Jan 9, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> rush said:
> 
> 
> > @TWI by Dustin Abbott
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 9, 2014)

Kathode-Ray said:


> The new one has the 'UMC' coating for better flare reduction.



I must have the correct one "Samyang 14mm f/2.8 ED AS IF UMC Aspherical"


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

: Done! Just pulled the trigger on this one this afternoon! Ordered the Rokinon Version, with the Red Ring.. hehe!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> : Done! Just pulled the trigger on this one this afternoon! Ordered the Rokinon Version, with the Red Ring.. hehe!


To be specific, I ordered this one: Rokinon FE14M-C 14mm F2.8 Ultra Wide Lens for Canon (Black) 

In the description it says it has the "Updated UMC"


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 10, 2014)

Like some other people have said, I had trouble nailing focus with this lens at 2.8. The 5dIII focus screen was just not accurate enough to portray fine focus in such a wide FOV


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 10, 2014)

Ewinter said:


> Like some other people have said, I had trouble nailing focus with this lens at 2.8. The 5dIII focus screen was just not accurate enough to portray fine focus in such a wide FOV



It's even quite difficult with the precision matte in my 5DII. The solution is to get an AF confirmation chip and calibrate it to give you confirmation at the aperture you desire. Be aware there is some focus shift in this lens depending on the aperture used! I use the precision matte to dial in the focus at f/2.8 to f/3.2, and have the AF chip calibrated for f/4 which gives reliable results from f/3.2 and up.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 10, 2014)

Just finished chipping my 14mm with a Canon EMF AF chip 

I had to make a spacer to get the chip's contacts to the correct height, but after that installation and configuration was very easy.

Works like a charm! Very handy to have aperture and focal length data in EXIF. AF confirm and AF adjust also works, but because the DOF is so large there is quite a lot of margin. Live-view x10 works better 

I find the focus ring a but spongy, there seems to be a bit of a dead area before it catches and changes focus, is that normal?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 10, 2014)

Kathode-Ray said:


> Just finished chipping my 14mm with a Canon EMF AF chip
> 
> I had to make a spacer to get the chip's contacts to the correct height, but after that installation and configuration was very easy.
> 
> ...



I also made a spacer, much in the same way. No complaints about my focus ring, it operates smoothly not spongy.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 10, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Kathode-Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished chipping my 14mm with a Canon EMF AF chip
> ...



I chipped mine also (it came with the spacer). And my focus ring is not spongy at all. Operates nicely.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I think i'll check it at the store with another one to see how that one feels.


----------



## TLau74 (Jan 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Kathode-Ray said:
> ...



May I ask where you obtained the chip?


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 10, 2014)

E-bay, look for 'Canon EMF AF chip' or 'AF confirm chip' if you don't need the EXIF data.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 10, 2014)

Kathode-Ray said:


> E-bay, look for 'Canon EMF AF chip' or 'AF confirm chip' if you don't need the EXIF data.



I got a programmable chip (recommended), that allows you to program the max aperture and focal length of the lens, as well as micro focus adjust on the chip itself. I'm sure you can find it on ebay somewhere but I got it here:

http://www.fotoshopaalten.com/nl/af-bevestigings-chip-voor-canon-eos.html


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep, that's the same one. I got it for under 10 bucks.


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 10, 2014)

TLau74 said:


> May I ask where you obtained the chip?



You can get that from ebay. I am not handy and lazy people, so I bought Nikon version and use buy the converter with confirming chip.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AF-Confirm-Nikon-AI-Lens-To-Canon-EOS-EF-Mount-Adapter-For-7D-50D-60D-550D-/190978964133


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 11, 2014)

cliffwang said:


> TLau74 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask where you obtained the chip?
> ...



That is an interesting product... almost makes me wonder if there is an adapter that allows AF too...


----------



## bholliman (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out which one of these AF chips to buy on eBay. They all appear to be the same thing, but prices range from $4.15 to $38.99. Descriptions and prices include:


New Optix V6 AF Confirm PCB Chip for Canon EOS ( Can Store 3 Lens Config) $38.99
New Optix V5+ AF Confirm PCB Chip for Canon EOS $28.99
AF Chip "Dandelion" for Canon EOS. Origin EMF chip made by Victor Lushnikov $23.98
*EURO* ETTL AF Confirm EMF Program Chip for Canon EOS 5D Mark3 MkIII 6D 600D 50D $22.77
EMF AF Confirm chip for Canon EOS EF camera $10.93
New generation easy install AF Confirm chip for canon + EXIF EDIT with installer $7.15
AF confirm chip chipset for Canon EOS EF lens adapter $4.15

???

I'm interested in the chip that will provide the most features and functionality. I'd be happy to spend $39 instead of $4 if the more expensive chip had advantages that are worth $35 or more. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 12, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which one of these AF chips to buy on eBay. They all appear to be the same thing, but prices range from $4.15 to $38.99. Descriptions and prices include:
> 
> 
> New Optix V6 AF Confirm PCB Chip for Canon EOS ( Can Store 3 Lens Config) $38.99
> ...



I purchased the "dandelion" chip myself. It gives you quite a bit of functionality. Programming it via the camera is a little awkward, but can be done. The primary thing I wanted was not the focus assist aspect (I find the combination of prefocusing at more narrow apertures and then using live view x10 at wider aperture a more sure bet), but it was important to me to get some a reasonable EXIF data for cataloging, as I have other lenses that also don't report EXIF data and there are times that I want to sort my work by lens.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 12, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out which one of these AF chips to buy on eBay. They all appear to be the same thing, but prices range from $4.15 to $38.99. Descriptions and prices include:
> ...



The top one I would only use for an adapter because if you glue the chip onto a lens, it requires setup for one lens only.

Get an EMF chip. Mine has the following specs:

Chip EMF type. 
1. Lens maximum aperture can be programmed from F/1.0 to F/45 
2. Focal length an be programmed from 1mm to 65535mm 
3. Focus micro-adjustment possible in steps from 0 to 31. 
4. Data is saved in the chip. 
5. Supports AV and Manual modes. 
6. Exposure data can be saved in EXIF.


And this is how I programmed it:

*Samyang 14 mm: 14mm F/2.8, Micro focus adjust 26*


Preparation:

1 Turn camera on and attach adapter with chip,aperture shows F1.4 on camera.
2 set Manual mode. 
3 shutter speed to 1/60 second
4 aperture increment step to 1/3 EV. (it is the most Canon digital camera default setting).

set the aperture value to F/64 and press shutter button once.
set the aperture value to F/57 and press shutter button once.
set the aperture value to F/64 and press shutter button once.
Turn the aperture dial, set the Max aperture to F1.0.

For example: 14mm f2.8 micro adjustment 24

Enter programing mode: F64 shutter, F57 shutter, F64 shutter


Setting focal length
====================

Setting focal length mode: F2.2 shutter

Enter focal length value: F2.0 shutter F2.0 shutter F2.0 shutter F2.2 shutter F3.2 shutter (00014)

Store parameter to chip: F57 shutter F64 shutter F57 shutter

Focal length setting done to 14mm.


Setting Max aperture
====================

Setting Max aperture mode: F2.0 shutter

Enter Max aperture value: F2.8 shutter

Store parameter to emf chip: F57 shutter F64 shutter F57 shutter

Max aperture setting done to F2.8.


focus micro adjustment
======================

Enter programing mode: F64 shutter, F57 shutter, F64 shutter

focus micro adjustment mode: F2.5 shutter.

Enter focus micro adjustment value: F2.5 shutter F4.0 shutter.

Store parameter to emf chip: F57 shutter F64 shutter F57 shutter

Micro adjustment setting up done as 26.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 12, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I purchased the "dandelion" chip myself. It gives you quite a bit of functionality. Programming it via the camera is a little awkward, but can be done. The primary thing I wanted was not the focus assist aspect (I find the combination of prefocusing at more narrow apertures and then using live view x10 at wider aperture a more sure bet), but it was important to me to get some a reasonable EXIF data for cataloging, as I have other lenses that also don't report EXIF data and there are times that I want to sort my work by lens.





mrsfotografie said:


> The top one I would only use for an adapter because if you glue the chip onto a lens, it requires setup for one lens only.
> 
> Get an EMF chip. Mine has the following specs:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed and informative responses! I ordered a dandelion EMF chip today. The programming instructions will really come in handy when it arrives. Obtaining accurate EXIF data is my primary objective here as well.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which one of these AF chips to buy on eBay. They all appear to be the same thing, but prices range from $4.15 to $38.99. Descriptions and prices include:
> 
> 
> New Optix V6 AF Confirm PCB Chip for Canon EOS ( Can Store 3 Lens Config) $38.99
> ...



AF Chip "Dandelion" for Canon EOS. Origin EMF chip made by Victor Lushnikov $23.98

this is the one i have


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

I was skeptical about this old school lens originally, but thanks Dustin for the nice review and beautiful shots, just pulled the trigger for this lens.  Here is a shot I did yesterday evening. ISO 100, f22, 0.4 sec, 7 ft. C/C is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

weko said:


> I was skeptical about this old school lens originally, but thanks Dustin for the nice review and beautiful shots, just pulled the trigger for this lens.  Here is a shot I did yesterday evening. ISO 100, f22, 0.4 sec, 7 ft. C/C is welcome. Thanks.



Stylish shot. You've used the distortion to your benefit here, and the textures are nice and crisp.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking of distortion. Someone sent me a link to my website of a great profile for Rokinon/Samyang. It is "technically" for a D600, but does a fabulous job with all FF bodies. I've been impressed by it in the last couple of days

http://www.svenstork.com/2013/10/02/rokinon-14mm-lightroom-lens-profile/


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 9, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Speaking of distortion. Someone sent me a link to my website of a great profile for Rokinon/Samyang. It is "technically" for a D600, but does a fabulous job with all FF bodies. I've been impressed by it in the last couple of days
> 
> http://www.svenstork.com/2013/10/02/rokinon-14mm-lightroom-lens-profile/



Thanks Dustin, I will have a go at this and try to make it work for my MkII and III.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 9, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of distortion. Someone sent me a link to my website of a great profile for Rokinon/Samyang. It is "technically" for a D600, but does a fabulous job with all FF bodies. I've been impressed by it in the last couple of days
> ...



Ok I modified the text file so it can now be selected from the lens profile list under make 'Samyang'. This way it is independent of the camera model or brand. Download it below:


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's the adobe lens profile in action:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Nice work. Thank you. It is a great profile.


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Stylish shot. You've used the distortion to your benefit here, and the textures are nice and crisp.


Thanks Dustin. Actually, I did use a lens correction profile but because of mostly curve lines, it's really hard to differentiate whether one was used or not. I downloaded my lens profile from Adobe using the lens profile downloader from the following link:

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5492

I've not hard a chance to compare the differences between Adobe's vs Sven's. Has anyone tried both of these profiles?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

weko said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Stylish shot. You've used the distortion to your benefit here, and the textures are nice and crisp.
> ...



I've used them both, and the new profile (from Sven) is considerably better. Still, as you have shown in this image, perfect lines aren't always the most desirable quality. I have used quite a few shots from the Rokinon without correction at all because I like the result.


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I've used them both, and the new profile (from Sven) is considerably better. Still, as you have shown in this image, perfect lines aren't always the most desirable quality. I have used quite a few shots from the Rokinon without correction at all because I like the result.


I will certainly try out Sven's lens profile. Thanks! 



mrsfotografie said:


> Ok I modified the text file so it can now be selected from the lens profile list under make 'Samyang'. This way it is independent of the camera model or brand. Download it below:


Nice work. Thanks!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I've used them both, and the new profile (from Sven) is considerably better. Still, as you have shown in this image, perfect lines aren't always the most desirable quality. I have used quite a few shots from the Rokinon without correction at all because I like the result.



Very true, the mustache distortion with the 'bulge' in the middle of the frame can be used to considerable artistic effect.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a new shot from the Rokinon, featuring the new profile (not that it makes much of a difference here).




Enter Sun, Stage Right by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## weko (Feb 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a new shot from the Rokinon, featuring the new profile (not that it makes much of a difference here).


Nice tone and mood. Love the warming up feeling in a cold winter. Nice work Dustin, as usual!


----------



## weko (Feb 19, 2014)

Shot the skyline of downtown Houston yesterday after sunset. Both pictures were shot from the same spot. The time difference was about 20 mins. 

With Rokinon 14mm 2.8 and the lens correction profile posted by mrsfotografie






With Canon 24-70mm 2.8L II


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 25, 2014)

Interested in getting this lens. Which is better, get a Canon mount lens + EMF chip for AF confirmation & correct EXIF data or Nikon Mount lens with Nikon to Canon EF adapter (Nikon mount lens has AE support and focus confirmation) ? In short, which is the more reliable way to get the AF confirmation light & correct EXIF data? TIA


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 25, 2014)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Interested in getting this lens. Which is better, get a Canon mount lens + EMF chip for AF confirmation & correct EXIF data or Nikon Mount lens with Nikon to Canon EF adapter (Nikon mount lens has AE support and focus confirmation) ? In short, which is the more reliable way to get the AF confirmation light & correct EXIF data? TIA



I would add the EMF chip. Going with the adapter means that you introduce the possibility of some image quality less through an adapter that is less than perfect.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 25, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > Interested in getting this lens. Which is better, get a Canon mount lens + EMF chip for AF confirmation & correct EXIF data or Nikon Mount lens with Nikon to Canon EF adapter (Nikon mount lens has AE support and focus confirmation) ? In short, which is the more reliable way to get the AF confirmation light & correct EXIF data? TIA
> ...



I agree, and if you get a programmable chip you can do your own calibration.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay, thanks to both of you. I'd have a look at eBay and see if that Dandelion or Euro EMF programmable chip previously mentioned can be shipped to where I'm at.


----------



## weko (Feb 27, 2014)

Been thinking of adding an af confirm chip to my lens, but the pictures of some of these chips on ebay seem to suggest that they are low quality and dirty/rusty in general. So I'm a little concern that the chip might shed dust or come loose and scratch the sensor. Do y'all have any issues with this chip? What's your experience? Thanks.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 28, 2014)

weko said:


> Been thinking of adding an af confirm chip to my lens, but the pictures of some of these chips on ebay seem to suggest that they are low quality and dirty/rusty in general. So I'm a little concern that the chip might shed dust or come loose and scratch the sensor. Do y'all have any issues with this chip? What's your experience? Thanks.



If you go for the chips mentioned above, you should be OK. They are pretty good quality. Just make sure that you have it glued well, and it should stay in place nicely.

P.S. Nail polish remover helps clean up any excess glue.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 28, 2014)

weko said:


> Shot the skyline of downtown Houston yesterday after sunset. Both pictures were shot from the same spot. The time difference was about 20 mins.
> 
> With Rokinon 14mm 2.8 and the lens correction profile posted by mrsfotografie



Cool shot!


----------



## weko (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Dustin and mrsfotografie.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 28, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> weko said:
> 
> 
> > Shot the skyline of downtown Houston yesterday after sunset. Both pictures were shot from the same spot. The time difference was about 20 mins.
> ...



Can you give more information and maybe links to "mrsfotografie"...what exactly that is? Is this correction something you can plug into LR5?

Thanks in advance,

Cayenne


----------



## weko (Feb 28, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Can you give more information and maybe links to "mrsfotografie"...what exactly that is? Is this correction something you can plug into LR5?


cayenne, mrsfotografie posted a LR5 lens correction profile of this lens here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17252.msg366306#msg366306


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2014)

Just bought this lens used (v2) and it is everything Dustin said...very pleased once I read this thread and saw info on the focus scale thing that agreed with what I found in mine. I also saw extremeinstability's review and shots and it sold me on this lens for nightscapes. Thanks to both of you for your info. 

I'll add a couple of things to the thread not already mentioned: 

1) The "PTLens" distortion correction app has a good profile for this lens, and is a good option for those not using Photoshop or another tool with correction that will work for this lens. PTLens runs as a PS plugin, a stand alone app, or as an external editor for LR or Capture One. I zoomed 400% and pixel peeped the before and after, and the after is very clean IMO. 

2) Seems there are a number of new AF confirm chips coming out of China that are programmable and work with 5D3, will be trying one soon on this lens, will post results if anyone interested...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 28, 2014)

skitron said:


> Seems there are a number of new AF confirm chips coming out of China that are programmable and work with 5D3, will be trying one soon on this lens, will post results if anyone interested...



would appreciate it if you'd let us know how it works out, should you try one of the chips.


----------

